# Rear Seat Delete!



## Josherswilson (Sep 12, 2016)

Afternoon everyone!

So i removed the rear seats on my TTS at the weekend, mainly because I'm going to the Nurburgring and you know... race car
Also because it gives me additional luggage space etc.
Now.. I've bought some MDF to cover where the seats were which i plan to cover in carpet

Has anyone else done something similar and has some pictures for inspiration!

Thanks In Advance
Joshers


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

Oh yeah, rip off the boot lid too. Even more weight saving and more space!


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Have fun at the Nürburgring. Be sure to check the weather, it's supposed to turn wet over the next few weeks. Last weekend was perfect!

If you're crossing over at Calais, I'd recommend you stay north along the edge of the Hunsrück, but south of the major cities. The traffic anywhere near Cologne (Köln) and Bonn is miserable.

If you have time and want some quality autobahn fun on your way home, head towards the Frankfurt airport, then stay on the A67 south towards Karlsruhe where you'll get 3-lanes to seriously open it up. I routinely come down this way and can easily maintain 220-240kph since it's a 3-lane stretch so the slow pokes and trucks will all be on your right. At Karlsruhe, head west back through the Hunsrück via Saarbrucken and back to Calais. There's tons of great twisty roads in the Hunsrück, but be warned, landstrasse speed limit is 100-kph and the Germans are pretty good at hiding radar blitz where you least expect them!

And don't let this be you!


----------



## Josherswilson (Sep 12, 2016)

SwissJetPilot said:


> Have fun at the Nürburgring. Be sure to check the weather, it's supposed to turn wet over the next few weeks. Last weekend was perfect!
> 
> If you're crossing over at Calais, I'd recommend you stay north along the edge of the Hunsrück, but south of the major cities. The traffic anywhere near Cologne (Köln) and Bonn is miserable.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the heads up, been there the last 3 years but in my polo GTI. Last year the weather was all over the place, Snow in the morning but then about 20degrees in the afternoon!
We Get the ferry from Hull to Rotterdam, Hull is only 20mins from me and the overnight ferry is a good laugh


----------



## Rene Pogel (Aug 27, 2015)

Enjoy the trip!

Are you working at Drax / Ferrybridge by any chance?

RP


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

@ Josherswilson - Ah, okay then. Well have a great time, and we'll all look forward to your post on how things went! Cheers!


----------



## Josherswilson (Sep 12, 2016)

Rene Pogel said:


> Enjoy the trip!
> 
> Are you working at Drax / Ferrybridge by any chance?
> 
> RP


I used to be based at Ferrybridge but I'm up at Grangemouth Scotland at the moment


----------



## Josherswilson (Sep 12, 2016)

SwissJetPilot said:


> @ Josherswilson - Ah, okay then. Well have a great time, and we'll all look forward to your post on how things went! Cheers!


Thanks very much! I think anything will be better then last years trip! 
An issue on the Autobahn left me with a cracked alloy wheel so had to tackle the ring with a spare wheel on haha
Could have been worse really!
I'll keep you posted on the trip!


----------



## Josherswilson (Sep 12, 2016)

Update for anyone that's interested.
Rear seats were removed and i purchased a bit of MDF and some sub box carpet...
After a bit of measuring i was left with this;

Followed shortly after by the finished product!

I'll try get some better pictures but that's all i got this weekend!


----------



## Danaldsob (Sep 9, 2016)

Looks great! I've been toying with the idea of doing a rear seat delete. Surprise it hasn't been done to death in cars like these with crappy rear seats.

Im also surprised no body seems to make a rear brace.


----------



## C00P5TT5 (Jul 10, 2016)

Has it changed the cabin noise at all. I like the idea but with a non res exhaust i wouldn't want any more noise in the cabin


----------



## Josherswilson (Sep 12, 2016)

Danaldsob said:


> Looks great! I've been toying with the idea of doing a rear seat delete. Surprise it hasn't been done to death in cars like these with crappy rear seats.
> 
> Im also surprised no body seems to make a rear brace.


Thanks!
Strut is my next venture, i made one on my polo but the TT there is more to bolt to so should be better!


----------



## Josherswilson (Sep 12, 2016)

C00P5TT5 said:


> Has it changed the cabin noise at all. I like the idea but with a non res exhaust i wouldn't want any more noise in the cabin


only slightly louder, you could fit some additional sound deadening if it was too much?


----------



## Scottishpinz (Jan 31, 2016)

I removed the rear seats too, but more for luggage space:


----------



## Josherswilson (Sep 12, 2016)

Scottishpinz said:


> I removed the rear seats too, but more for luggage space:


Interesting idea!


----------



## Stem (Jul 14, 2015)

Josherswilson said:


> Scottishpinz said:
> 
> 
> > I removed the rear seats too, but more for luggage space:
> ...


Interesting - I never have my seats up.

When I bought my TT there was no parcel shelf and the passenger side parcel shelf bracket was missing but they are £56 for replacement and that is a bit steep in my opinion.


----------



## Scottishpinz (Jan 31, 2016)

I took the rear seat base out and have kept it safe. That way the back folds completely flat and has a wee space under for hi-viz vests. The sides and "parcel shelf" are out of hardboard with carpet left over from a camper conversion (easily purchased online) The top part is actually the old boot floor from a Skoda Octavia (I'm never one to see something wasted) The rear seat belts come together with a small karabiner and hopefully help to keep the boot contents back in a collision. Underneath I have removed the boot floor to fit a space-saver spare and have a boot liner over that.

For work I lug around a lot of training equipment and it only just fits.


----------



## Crb22462 (Apr 2, 2017)

I've regularly USED the back seats for my son to be able to travel with us he's 6 foot tall and simply sits behind me and puts his feet down the back of wife seats all he needs is a pillow to lean on as he say it better than staying at home :lol:


----------



## Wormrider (6 mo ago)

Resurrecting this post just to see if more people has done the delete. My kids are grown so no need for a back seat. Would be great to have more room.


----------



## Mozz (6 mo ago)

Yes, many have and still do. There are a few options out there if you google but Billy @ cloude9customs.com is the most popular choice. I think he is out of stock at the moment as they are made to order and he has a back log. I might be wrong, so worth asking. I also have a brand new kit, still in the box they sent to me that I could part with if needed.


----------



## Wormrider (6 mo ago)

Very kind offer. Shipping across the pond prolly costs more than the part.


----------



## Steve in Ireland (Oct 13, 2017)

I took out the seats and put in MDF pieces, covered in grey speaker-cabinet carpet. A reasonable colour match.
But I was never entirely happy with the outcome, and after about 9 months put the seats back in.


----------



## Wormrider (6 mo ago)

just curious if anyone has measured the weight savings from removing the rear seats.


----------



## Barr_end (Oct 19, 2016)

Not enough to worth worrying about 🤣 

Someone on TTS forum did weigh his though - believe entire rear seat set up including belts was 16kg
Even cloude 9 customs ali delete plate has got to be a kilo or 2, so has the bar/net combo.
Estimations is possibly 10kg saving maybe 12 at a push


----------



## Wormrider (6 mo ago)

I’m impressed Audi kept the seats light. For me, I could just as well use the extra space with the seats down.


----------

